# Coffee shops in Penarth



## Elarem (Apr 11, 2019)

Having undertaken a thorough coffee crawl of Penarth I recommend the following.

1 Wilmores 1938. Best espresso in town. Orangey notes with treacle/ liquorice finish

2 coffee 1. Brains brewery owned chain good consistent coffee in this branch.

3 Waterloo gardens (one venue in town another on pier). Lightly too acidic for my taste but comes with glass of cold brew tea as chaser. Which was a bonus.

There are at least 5 more venues serving coffee but these are my top 3.


----------

